# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Peshku Koran  I Pogradecit

## KLAURENCI

TANI SJA VLEN SHUME QE TE BESH REKLAMEN E KORANIT SE  ZAKONISHT REKLAMA JU BEHET MALLRAVE TE MBETUR E KORANIN DUHET TA BLESH ME MIK SO ME MIRE PO JA U LEM JU TE  SHPREHNI MENDIMET TUAJA PER  KORANIN  ... MOS NGURONI TE SHKRUANI ... 

 OH PO SE KORANI GJENDET VETEM NE 2 VENDE TE BOTES 1 POGRADEC ALBANIA DHE 2 NE NJI SHTET ANDEJ NGA KINA .

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

...Klaurenc..ne ...rradh ..te pare te...pershendes....!! :buzeqeshje:  

 Vetem 2 fjale ..i perkasin peshkut korar...

"Very Delicious"

Kaq kisha.... 

P.S  Ti nga Pogradeci je?:a

----------


## Estella

Oh mos ma kujtoni Koranin se do te shetisja gjithe boten ne kembe per te ngrene ate.

e ku ka peshk me te mire te skuqur  se korani. Edhe krapi eshte teper teper i shijshem.

Korani kultivihet vetem ne Liqenin e Pogradecit dhe ne nje liqen i cili ndodhet ne Rusi dhe jo ne Kine.

mami im shumicen e rasteve e squqte ose e gatuante ne nje tave me qepe dhe peshku ne mes te tij. I hidhte pak vere per ti dhene shije dhe limon. Gjithashtu vezet e koranit i skuqte dhe i vinte brenda ne tave, ato i jepnin nje shije tjeter, Delicious.

Do e pyes ate se e kam harruar recipine fare une vete.


Oh po, jam pogradecare

----------


## olsen

i  rradhe ne bote dhe i jashtzakonshem ne shije!!

----------


## dordi1

koran ka edhe ne U.S.A. , por i thone RAINBOW TROUT...
ndryshon paksa nga korani yne, dhe natyrisht qe nuk e shesin me gure ne bark sic bonin ato femijet qe e shisnin ne Pogradec!!!
u pat mbush bregu i Ohrit me lokale qe e gatuanin te fresket, ne zgare, koranin. se ashtu e ka lezetin peshku ne zgare...
gjithashtu, rekomandoj per tifozat e ''semure'' te ketij peshku fantastik, KING SALMON...
Vjen pak me i erret ne ngjyre, se salmoni i zakonshem, dhe ka shije te mrekullueshme. ruajuni nga ato qe jane rritur ne farma artificiale...

----------


## Orku

Peshk shume i shijshem ne cdo lloj gatimi. Rritet vetem ne Oher dhe ne liqenin Bajkal te Rusise. Vecoria e ketyre dy banesave te tij eshte thellesia. Margaret Thatcher porosiste vazhdimisht sasi te ketij peshku nga Ohri. Kuptohet nga Maqedonia se per ne edhe plumbin e kishte pak ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jonidapasho

PESHKU ME I MIRE NE BOTE !
MENDOJ SE SHIJEN ME TE MIRE E KA TAVE.
TAVA ME E MIRE BEHET NE LOKALIN RRITJA E PESHKUT NE TUSHEMISHT. HA POTHUAJ CDO MUAJ. HEREN E FUNDIT QE ISHA E SERVIREN NE TAVE BALTE DHE I KISHIN HEDHUR DHE ARRA BRENDA.
PER ARSYE TE KORANIT NDALUAN DHE RRITJEN E TROFTES NE POGRADEC. (SE E HA KORANIN)

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Vallai edhe une isha tek RRitja e peshkut vern qe kaloi edhe hallall ja baft zoti ishte shume shume bukur dhe gatimi ishte superb fare!! Kur te iki tani ne ver ne shqiperi do shkoj me Shoqerin te ham nje drek atje!!

Ciao!!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dita

Nje nga te mirat e te jetuarit dhe pushuarit ne buze te liqenit te Ohrit.....shijimi i Koranit te fresket....shume i shijshem.

----------


## Estella

As qe e krahasoj Koranin me Rainbow Trout. ME e hudh ne rruge e me e shkel me kome Rainbow Traut. E kam provuar te gatuar edhe nga guzhinjeret me te mire, ne restorantet me te mira por se ka kurre te njejten shije.


P.S Orku i ke rene pikes per ate vella. (rritjen e koranit e kam fjalen)

----------


## GoDDeSS

C'do gje qe ka te bej me peshqit, eshte fantastike ne shije!

----------


## DeuS

Lere se me keni cuar leng prej goje tani qe me kujtuat koranin e Pogradecit

----------


## kolombi

Kot se ka thene dhe ai gjermani te filmi 
Koran Koran sa me shume koran.
Po aman cna i kujtoni,korani ne pogradec,e tigani jone ne kompjuter.

----------


## Flava

Bobo cna i kujtuat koranin tani more aman...Po na lengezon goja vetem kur e mendojme dhe imagjinojme...Per mua eshte peshku me i mir...

----------


## jonidapasho

perseri hengra koran keto dite

s'ka gje me fantastike

----------


## claedy

jam i interesuar te importoj ne angli kete peshk, a di ndo nje njeri se kush i nxejr apo i kultivon keta peshq ne pogradec?
klajdi

----------


## Korca_Reli

*Voloreka ose Driloni mereni si te doni.*
Ketu mund te hani Koranin me te shijshem

Foto1. Stepie e gjyshit tim ne Starove (afer volorekes)

Foto2. Voloreka.Ne ato pistat e vogla mund te vesh me shoket e te kalosh caste fantastike

Foto3. Pogradeci i fotografuar nga Turizmi

----------


## Korca_Reli

foto nga shtepia e koranit Pogradeci

----------


## Korca_Reli

*Sju pelqeka me Korani me sa duket*

----------


## ShocK

> TANI SJA VLEN SHUME QE TE BESH REKLAMEN E KORANIT SE  ZAKONISHT REKLAMA JU BEHET MALLRAVE TE MBETUR E KORANIN DUHET TA BLESH ME MIK SO ME MIRE PO JA U LEM JU TE  SHPREHNI MENDIMET TUAJA PER  KORANIN  ... MOS NGURONI TE SHKRUANI ... 
> 
>  OH PO SE KORANI GJENDET VETEM NE 2 VENDE TE BOTES 1 POGRADEC ALBANIA DHE 2 NE NJI SHTET ANDEJ NGA KINA .



Shume info paske per kete ... !
Mesa di une me duket se gjendet ne Rusi (Liqeni Bajkal),sepse keto dy liqene i pershtaten menyres se jeteses te ketij peshku,i cili jeton ne thellesi.
Por Korani nuk me duket nje peshk per reklame,per me teper mund te pyesesh se cfare vitaminash ka ky lloj peshku edhe sa kushtojne vezet e tij.
Tani zor se gjen Koran ne Pogradec sepse ka shume njerez qe e hajne Troften per Koran.Me nje fjale po nuk e njofte vete Koranin zor se e han te sakte.Per mendimin tim eshte peshku me i rralle ne bote edhe me nje shije shume te mire.

----------

